# It's been a while!



## Texatdurango (Jun 1, 2010)

With getting ready to move halfway across the country, it's been a while since I have found time to make a pen, let alone a kit pen!  But recently when I saw one of Constant's new designs I just had to make one for a friend so here it is......







I thought I left my pen making area intact enough to make a pen if a customer requested it at the last minute but no....... half the things I needed were already boxed up.  The propeller area was crying out to have some metallic PearlEx pigment mixed with epoxy but I couldn't find where all my powdres were.

It was fun just getting back out in what's left of the shop and making the pen nonetheless.  I haven't forgotten how yet!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya George, you didn't forget how.  Sweet looking pen.  very nice indeed.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice looking pen!


----------



## boxerman (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice looking pen.  I just purchased one of those kits for my neighbor.  I hope mine turns out as good as yours did.

Now, one minute you are designing a state of the art dust collection system for your shop, then you pack up to move, "half way across the country".  What's up with that?


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 1, 2010)

Good clear pictures, George. I like the pen, nice finsh too!


----------



## Fred (Jun 1, 2010)

Fantastic pen, George. Great finish! Hope the move is going well. BTW, where did you move to? Just going from one side of TX to the other is "across the country!" :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 2, 2010)

Fred said:


> Fantastic pen, George. Great finish! Hope the move is going well. BTW, where did you move to? Just going from one side of TX to the other is "across the country!" :biggrin:


 
We're moving to a nice little town up in the White mountains of Arizona called Show Low!  The move hasn't happened yet, the new house won't be completed until September but we're moving a few things every few weeks into storage.  Our house is on the market so we want to be moved out in case someone wants to buy it, that's why almost everything is already packed up.  So, no playing in the shop for a few months! :frown:  The payback however will be a brand new larger shop that I can work in all summer long without sweating at 10 AM and calling it a day at 1:30 PM because of the heat and humidity!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 2, 2010)

It's very cool George.  Great finish on that pen too.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 2, 2010)

Great looking pen George! moving is a real pain in the butt, :frown: never mind mate l hope it all goes well for you.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Seer (Jun 2, 2010)

George I know the area well as I travel up there quite a bit.  The area was settled by ancestors of mine and the town of Eagar is named for them.  I know you will like it and the weather is a lot nicer there than down here in the dustbowl valley.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Nice Pen!*

Nice pen, as usual, George. I wondered why we hadn't seen much of your work lately.

Good luck with the move. Just be sure that Show Low has good internet service because you are a very valuable part of IAP and we can't afford to lose you. 

Congratulations on the new, bigger, shop in waiting. And, IMHO, climate control is one of man's finest accomplishments. I bet it will be nice working in a cool breeze!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the new shop and I hope the move goes smoothly!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 2, 2010)

Seer said:


> George I know the area well as I travel up there quite a bit. The area was settled by ancestors of mine and the town of Eagar is named for them. I know you will like it and the weather is a lot nicer there than down here in the dustbowl valley.


 
The weather is the number #1 reason for the move!  When we get settled in I might have to mosey down to the Phoenix area and see if there are any wood or pen turning clubs to join.


----------



## Seer (Jun 2, 2010)

We have a local Lumberjocks that gets together twice a year so for and there is a couple that live in Pinetop that come down for it.  Let me know when you get here.  Th3ere is a local IAP Chapter but there does not seem to be much interest except maybe for me and JasonR out in Chandler.  
Jerry


Texatdurango said:


> The weather is the number #1 reason for the move! When we get settled in I might have to mosey down to the Phoenix area and see if there are any wood or pen turning clubs to join.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice pen!! I don't care much for the grain of the wood, but it is some nice workmanship! The inlay looks pretty cool too...

dang, that sucks to hear about the move... Or at least for me it would suck... I hope i die before i get so old that i gotta move due to the weather:biggrin:.


Just giving you a hard time Goerge.:biggrin: Hope it doesn't take you too long to get your gear set back up! As already mentioned, your skills and knowledge are valuable to this little pig roast!


----------



## mrburls (Jun 2, 2010)

George hope the move is quick and smooth for you. I know what it's like wondering where things are after moving and it's been 3 years for me now.  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 2, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Nice pen!! I don't care much for the grain of the wood, but it is some nice workmanship! The inlay looks pretty cool too...
> 
> dang, that sucks to hear about the move... Or at least for me it would suck... *I hope i die before i get so old that i gotta move due to the weather*:biggrin:.
> 
> ...


 
A different perspective...When you retire from working for a living you aren't tied to a place because of a job so why not go where the weather is nice. 

Another perspective.... Sometimes age isn't the culprit, in our case it was cancer!  The medication my wife is on forever does not let her tolerate heat at all.  As an example, saturday it's supposed to hit 102 here dropping down to 79 overnight with lots of humidity.  Showlow is showing a high of 84 dipping to 42 overnight.  Can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice pen! 
Good to see you didn't forget how ...:biggrin:

Best of Luck with your move! I hope real estate is doing better there, it's been pretty slow here.

Arizona sounds NICE!


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Jun 2, 2010)

George,

Beautiful pen.  But you always produce beautiful pens.

It's sad to hear that you are leaving the area.  I enjoyed my visit to your shop the last time the North Texas bunch got together.  And I carry a Baron dressed with one of your best Amboyna burl blanks I got from you at the get together, and it's beautiful too.  I'm glad I got to meet you.

Thanks and good luck in AZ.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 3, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> A different perspective...When you retire from working for a living you aren't tied to a place because of a job so why not go where the weather is nice.
> 
> Another perspective.... Sometimes age isn't the culprit, in our case it was cancer! The medication my wife is on forever does not let her tolerate heat at all. As an example, saturday it's supposed to hit 102 here dropping down to 79 overnight with lots of humidity. Showlow is showing a high of 84 dipping to 42 overnight. Can't wait! :biggrin:


 

Excellent point. I would move too!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 3, 2010)

I spent some time around Showlow, they have a great horse training ranch there.


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful pen Sir. I don't envy the move, (having lived in 13 diff states).


----------



## sgimbel (Jun 3, 2010)

Show Low is a great place if you like small towns, cold and snow.  Been there many times when lived in Phoenix.


----------



## rlofton (Jun 3, 2010)

George, don't you remember you said I could have all that Pearlex stuff because you didn't need it anymore?  You want me to come out and get it this weekend?

It's nice to know that they have horse training in Showlow.  Maybe there's still hope for you to be trained too.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 3, 2010)

rlofton said:


> George, don't you remember you said I could have all that Pearlex stuff because you didn't need it anymore? You want me to come out and get it this weekend?
> 
> It's nice to know that they have horse training in Showlow. Maybe there's still hope for you to be trained too.


 
Rudy, You can have all the PearlEx powders you want, just come and get it!

By the way, we just arrived in Show Low this evening with the first wave of stuff (including all the PearlEx).  Want me to send you directions? :biggrin:

You ought to see my shop, it's sad, this trip we brought a lot of shop and upstairs garage stuff so not much left in the shop but a few boxes of stuff, all lathes unplugged and on their tables on those little moving dollies so I can wheel them around.


----------



## rlofton (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey George!  I just spoke to my older brother and wouldn't you know it, he's spending the weekend in Scottsdale.  As luck would have it, I asked if he knew where Show Low is.  He said that he and a friend were driving there this weekend to visit with one of his friend's relatives.  I think he said it's about a 3 hour drive each way which is, as you know, nothing for a native Texan.  He said they would be glad to go by and meet you and get MY Pearlex and ship it back to me.  So if you'll just give me the address where you're staying, I'll let him know.  I knew my good clean living would come through for me!!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 4, 2010)

rlofton said:


> Hey George! I just spoke to my older brother and wouldn't you know it, he's spending the weekend in Scottsdale. As luck would have it, I asked if he knew where Show Low is. He said that he and a friend were driving there this weekend to visit with one of his friend's relatives. I think he said it's about a 3 hour drive each way which is, as you know, nothing for a native Texan. He said they would be glad to go by and meet you and get MY Pearlex and ship it back to me. So if you'll just give me the address where you're staying, I'll let him know. I knew my good clean living would come through for me!!!


 
This weekend...... bummer!  I'll be out of town at a Pow Wow In The Pines tomorrow and Sunday both!  Besides, the PearlEx is already in storage and while I have the key, it's one of those fancy-schmancy time lock vault kinda deals that won't open 'till 9am monday morning! :biggrin:

I guess you'll just have to wait and visit my shop in September or better yet, October then we'll talk powder!


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 4, 2010)

Great looking pen.


----------



## rlofton (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, George.  Sounds like you're trying to weasel out of giving me the Pearlex.  So I guess the slabs of super Amboyna don't have my name on them anymore either, huh.  Well, you'll just have to buy me a steak dinner when you get back in town.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 5, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> We're moving to a nice little town up in the White mountains of Arizona called Show Low!  The move hasn't happened yet, the new house won't be completed until September but we're moving a few things every few weeks into storage.  Our house is on the market so we want to be moved out in case someone wants to buy it, that's why almost everything is already packed up.  So, no playing in the shop for a few months! :frown:  The payback however will be a brand new larger shop that I can work in all summer long without sweating at 10 AM and calling it a day at 1:30 PM because of the heat and humidity!


My sentiments exactly. We are also moving, cross country and back to California.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pen George, real nice photo, Show Low's a pretty nice place, we used to hang out in St. Johns and had some friends that had a ranch in Show Low, weren't many people around there in the 70s, I'll bet there are now!!!


----------

